# New Zealand Breeders



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

Up to the point where I have decided upon what dog I should like to have as a companion, and am in the process of looking for a breeder in this tiny part of the Pacific.

I've had on good recommendation that Oakway Kennels are fantastic and I have just phoned them but I was wondering if anyone else could recommend a good breeder that I can try?

Cheers  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

for what purpose - to look like a wolf, to show, to work, to compete, strictly a companion to hang out with, how active.....?

a "good" breeder is an almost meaningless phrase without a specific context these days.


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

To be a pal more than anything, sorry I should have been specific


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

And active as I love to walk and get outside everyday, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I got my Norah from a lady in Hawkes Bay, She's a lovely dog, she is planning a second mating with the same sire and dam in June. Have a look at my photos and message me if you want her contact details


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

She's lovely!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome  Which city are you living in?


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, can't edit my previous post, so I have to make a double post. 

Have you read the sticky about what to look for in a responsible breeder? If you haven't, definitely give it a look. And then another! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

It's tempting to just pick up that $500 puppy on TradeMe, but it's really a terrible idea. A lot (not all) of those people have know idea what they're doing and just breed their male and female together with no concern for temperament, health (those hips and elbows! among other things) and future welfare of their pups.

The GSD Rescue Trust in Auckland is great too (if you can meet all of their strict requirements...), and they happen to have some gorgeous dogs needing homes right now (Homes Needed).

Oakway have stunning dogs. I met one of the offspring of their NZ Champion Oakway Quiz Master, and he was very impressive. Bold and confident, without any hostility, and in fantastic shape at 8 years old. Outside of that one interaction though, I know nothing about them. Read the sticky, and you'll quickly be able to tell suss the breeders yourself.

I couldn't recommend researching this sort of thing enough. It takes a little bit of extra time and effort, but it's so so worth it. My puppy (7months old) is a dream. Flawless temperament, easy to train, healthy and active. We do trail walks everyday - he loves it and is always game for a new adventure. 

Sorry if this post is a bit much, I guess I don't see enough Kiwis on here and I really want to help 


Here's my boy Baron, watching me watch him


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm living in Pukekohe, so Auckland area 

I'd love to rescue but they said not to bother if I had 2 cats, and I have 2 lovely cats I'm allergic to. I'll check out the SPCA as well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Ah I see - the problem with rescues is you have no idea how they'll react to your cats. GSDs love to chase. I still have to supervise puppy's interactions with my cat and he was raised with her from 8 weeks old!

There are many knowledgeable people on this forum though who have brought rescues into their multiple pet households and made it work.

I have seen GSDs at the Manakau pound a few times, you can see what dogs are available on their Facebook page, just search DSS Animal Management. I think you may have some luck with the other pounds around Auckland too.

How exciting, good luck on your search!


----------



## gibb5y (Jun 9, 2013)

We got ours from Waiuku... Sharivar kennels. her father is Billy from Oakway and she is a lovely looking dog.


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheers! I'll try them  I live just over in the next town anyway so it's close 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

